# Off the Shelf Wa Handles by Stefan Kellar



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2011)

These are the first to arrive in stock and are all available except for #7.

Woods are ziricote and maple.













If you're interested please shoot me a PM or email.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2011)

Measurements (Length x Ferrule x Butt)

#1 - 138mm x 22/27mm x 25/30mm

#2 - 153mm x 23/25mm x 23/25mm

#3 - 145mm x 23/25mm x 24/26mm

#4 - 138mm x 22/24mm x 24/27mm

#5 - 132mm x 22/24mm x 24/26mm

#6 - 130mm x 23/25mm x 24/26mm


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2011)

*Taken*

#3

#6

#7


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a pile of these handles for Dave that I want to finish up in the next weeks. Most of them still need to b cut to length and sanded to size. The question is, what sizes would you be most interested in. We were thinking that 240 and 270 gyutos would probably be the most popular ones for rehandling, in addition to 270 and 300 yanagis - does that make sense? Do I overlook something. I just don't want to make 25 santoku handles for Dave that nobody needs :slaphead::EDance2:

Stefan

P.S. Not sure what all these smilies mean, but I like them - MORE!


----------



## Kyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Depending on money I could definitely see myself re-handling a 240mm Konosuke gyuto and a 270mm Konosuke suji.


----------



## Bryan G. (Mar 29, 2011)

What is the rehandle fee, $100? I should know this by now :smack:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 30, 2011)

Nope, it's $45-55 for wa handles.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is #3 installed...


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice job Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks but all I did was install it, Stefan is the master here.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2011)

We still have four of these handles left.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 1, 2011)

Which four, Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> *Taken*
> 
> #3
> 
> ...




.....


----------

